# ABS Brake Light....again



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi everyone...I have a 1994 Altima GXE with 235,000 miles. Recently the ABS brake light started to stay lit after I start the car. I have had problems with the ABS light before but was able to solve them by fixing some electrical grounding issues in the brake light assembly.

This time things are different. In the past, the ABS light would light up during the dash self check process and then go off. It wouldn't light again until I started driving and used the brakes. 

Now the ABS light comes on immediately after the dash self check process. It is only off for a split second. "Turn the key, see all the dash warning lights light up, after the car starts, the warning lights go off, then one second later the ABS light comes back on."

- All brake & tail lights are working properly. 

- Alternator is good (recently replaced and more recently tested).

- Regular "red" brake light does not come on.

- Had the brake switch replaced (automatic shift interlock) with a Genuine Nissan part, but no luck.

I am going to try to run the diagnostic test to see if I can get more information on the ABS system.

Anyone see this problem before?

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

Point 3 should say, "Regular red brake warning light on dash does not come on.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you can identify terminal pin #4 of the diagnostic connector under the driver;s side of the dash, you can check it for ABS codes. Drive the vehicle of 20mph for at least one minute. Shut the car off, ground terminal pin #4 and turn the key "ON." Do not depress the brake pedal. After 3 secs., the warning lamp will start flashig codes. All codes are two-digits.


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

OK...finally got around to running self diagnostics. I got two codes 31 (rear right sensor open-circuit) and 32 (rear right sensor short-circuit). How can I have both codes open-circuit and short circuit. It doesn't make any sense to me....

Any thoughts or advice?


----------

